# Looking for Ian simpson ex Shell Cadet



## denbo (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi anyone know the whereabouts of Ian Simpson ex Shell Cadet? We were at Greenhithe together commencing Oct 1979 induction 2 weeks. Anyone from that class? Here are a few names:
Neil Amory
Big Tone
Tony Birtwhistle
Roger Woods
Phil Shrimpton
There was also two Iranian cadets as well. Anybody have any contact details please let me know.
I am Mark Dennis, nickname at the time was "Bimble"


----------



## backwaters (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, I work with an Ian Simpson of about the right vintage. Is your I SIMPSON a geordie by any chance? If he is, he's working as a pilot on the east coast of the UK.


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Ian Simpson - General Manager at Millennium Offshore Services in Ajman UAE.
I am pretty sure he was ex Shell.
If you google Millennium's website you will find a photo and details of his past work
Cheers
Alan


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

denbo said:


> Hi anyone know the whereabouts of Ian Simpson ex Shell Cadet? We were at Greenhithe together commencing Oct 1979 induction 2 weeks. Anyone from that class? Here are a few names:
> *Tony Birtwhistle*


If this is the same Tony, then he was a Humber Pilot until 2001/2.
There were some dramatic "changes" in conditions on the river back then and Tony returned to sea as Master with Stolt, as far as I'm aware he is still with them, still living in the Hull area I think.


----------

